

HN feature request: hide stories - uggedal

When reading the HN frontpage several times a day I'm usually only interested in the new submissions floating to the top. Currently it's hard to differentiate those from previously seen submissions that I'm just not interested in (95% of TechCrunch stories, etc) and are therefore not going to vote up.<p>I propose that a new feature (equal to what's been existing on Reddit for as long as I can remember) be implemented: the ability to hide stories -- personalization.<p>I realize that this could incur some additional strain on the HN servers. A lightweight cookie solution (with some decaying) could potentially be used.<p>A quick search shows that this feature have been talked about before:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=625535
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=446171
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=137247
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=446080<p>I could implement a Greasemonkey script using GM_get/setValue for persisting the IDs of hidden stories. The problem is that my cell phone does not run Greasemonkey and there are no good ways to keep such state in sync between my work and home computer.
======
ScottWhigham
As you mentioned, it's been covered ad nauseum and pg has decided not to
implement it for whatever reason. I suppose it's due to the size of the growth
of the database if you allow that (thus requiring more hardware) but I have no
clue really.

